# Logging Your Collection



## Bottle Diver (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello:

 I think I posted something along the same lines a couple years ago, and didn't get too much of an answer so I thought I might try again.

 I keep a typed log of every bottle in my collection including date found, location, age, value, historical information, etc. etc.  However, the larger my collection gets,  the harder it is to keep the log formatted and looking good.

 Does anyone else keep a written record of their collection, and if so, what kind of log do you keep?  Are there logging programs out there that you can buy?

 Any imput would be appreciated...thanks everyone.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 30, 2007)

Excel works very well

 digger ry


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have started something like that.  I use microsoft access.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 30, 2007)

For all of my fond du lac bottle i do a rubbing of the bottle and write all the info on the same sheet and keep it in a 1 inch binder.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 1, 2007)

Although I tend to keep a list for my other collections, I haven't started one for the bottles yet. I do need to.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Oct 1, 2007)

I have seen some pretty good software on ebay in the past . 
 You can add all your info and a picture of the bottle if you like . 
 Personally I have never used it .   I use pen and paper for record on coloration , condition , mold variant , ect. , and mark my personal code on a sticker and place it on the base for my purchase price if it is one I have bought ( that way I can tell what I gave for it at a glance .... and nosey people can't ) .


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 1, 2007)

I considered Excel, but I like to add a picture of each bottle to each entry, and be able to print one page per bottle, so while I am certainly no Excel expert, I didn't think that would work very well for the style of log I am looking for.  I have no experience with Access at all, would it be any good for that?

 I like the idea of doing a rubbing for embossed bottles, that is really neat!

 I will check out ebay for the software, being able to upload a picture sounds ideal for my needs...if I can print each entry at the end of the day so I can have a book style hard copy that will probably be perfect for me.  If not, Brian, I think I may join you and just go back to hand written and tape for my pictures!

 Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill throw up a pic sometime soon of what one of my pages look like.


----------



## whitefish (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using one of the catalog templates in microsoft office. Its pretty easy to add photo and description of each bottle, and you can add a table of contents and all kinds of photos and extras to make it very professional.


----------

